# Cricket Table?



## SketchUp Guru (7 Aug 2008)

This is a recent model drawn from an article in the latest issue of Fine Woodworking. You lot should see it in December, I suppose. 

It was referred to as a "Cricket Table" and since it doesn't look nor chirp like the insect, I assume it has some reference to the sport. Could someone tell me why a table of this sort would be called a Cricket Table?

By the way, for those of you using SketchUp, this model looks fairly simple but the legs are a bit deceptive and getting them right is a bit more involved than one might guess.


----------



## Shultzy (8 Aug 2008)

Dave, the term is derived from a 17th century word "cracket", which was a type of small wooden stool, often having 3 legs. In Scotland its called a crackie stool.


----------



## tim (8 Aug 2008)

My copy arrived two days ago - cheeky pipper!! :lol: 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## wizer (9 Aug 2008)

I read it online a week ago 

Not a design I'd like to build myself, but clever all the same.


----------

